# Happy SysAdminDay!



## bsekranker (25. Juli 2008)

Da in diesem Forum normalerweise nur Arbeit und Diskussionen auf die Adminstratoren warten, heute ausnahmsweise mal etwas Positives:

*Alles Gute zum System Administrator Appreciation Day an alle, die hier mit einem


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

oder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

rumlaufen!*




> *If you can read this, thank your sysadmin*
> 
> A sysadmin unpacked the server for this website from its box, installed an operating system, patched it for security, made sure the power and air conditioning was working in the server room, monitored it for stability, set up the software, and kept backups in case anything went wrong. All to serve this webpage.
> 
> ...


----------



## klausbyte (25. Juli 2008)

Wie süß! Aber auch berechtigt.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (25. Juli 2008)

Danke ihr Admins!

Und danke klausbyte....für alles <3

Mist, das wäre heute auf Arbeit DIE Gelegenheit gewesen, mich wieder mit meinem Chef um den höheren Nerdfaktor zu kloppen. Wird Montag nachgeholt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## klausbyte (25. Juli 2008)

Danket aber auch den SCOs, sie haben es auch verdient. Und dankt auch den COs! Im Prinzip sind wir ja alle Admins, und der Thread gehört ins Öffentliche


----------



## bsekranker (25. Juli 2008)

klausbyte am 25.07.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Danket aber auch den SCOs, sie haben es auch verdient. Und dankt auch den COs! Im Prinzip sind wir ja alle Admins, und der Thread gehört ins Öffentliche


Ne ne, das war schon für die richtigen Admins gedacht.

*klaus mit dem Zaunpfahl zuwink*


----------



## klausbyte (25. Juli 2008)

bsekranker am 25.07.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 25.07.2008 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sonn*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (25. Juli 2008)

bsekranker am 25.07.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 25.07.2008 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, mal die crontab um
0   0   25   7   *   jimini   echo "thank you, root! <3" >> /home/jimini/ty
erweitert. Dass sich wenigstens mein Router bei mir bedankt *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## bsekranker (25. Juli 2008)

klausbyte am 25.07.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 25.07.2008 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R-I-C-H-T-I-G-E Admins!

*Zaunpfahl gegen Space Shuttle austausch*


----------



## klausbyte (25. Juli 2008)

bsekranker am 25.07.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 25.07.2008 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaaaaaaaa ich hab langsam kapiert das du MICH meinst!! Echt süß von dir!


----------



## bsekranker (25. Juli 2008)

klausbyte am 25.07.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 25.07.2008 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich geb auf - was das Ego anbelangt bist du schon ein richtiger Admin.


----------



## klausbyte (25. Juli 2008)

bsekranker am 25.07.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 25.07.2008 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generell.


----------

